# Speaker issue with pioneer?



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Time to upgrade !


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Warranty


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Got in it after work and the sound was gone. I thought for sure it was blown but sounded fine on my drive home. Do they act like that when cold sometimes?


----------



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

I found your problem

You have the Pioneer upgrade


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Worse then the stock?


----------



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> Worse then the stock?


Not worse, but for the price, it's not better, there are many people here that would gladly help you build an awesome sounding system 

Back on topic, can you be more specific? I mean, I know static, but paper like sound? Does it happen with USB, AUX, AM/FM, XM?


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

A lot of people complain about the Pioneer system. But a lot of people also never bother to take the time to tune it in, then come complain. Its all in the settings; Once it is dialed in, the upgrade over stock is worth it.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Xaxas said:


> Not worse, but for the price, it's not better, there are many people here that would gladly help you build an awesome sounding system
> 
> Back on topic, can you be more specific? I mean, I know static, but paper like sound? Does it happen with USB, AUX, AM/FM, XM?


It was like it was blown and pushing air through making a weird crinkling sound. It was with bluetooth and with radio this morning.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

To add to this thread. Im having a issue with my pass. door speaker. When cold its crackling or popping and when I warm interior with floor heat it seems to fix itself and be fine. Im now out of warranty and need to see if there is a fix. When its acting up, using bluetooth or XM is has very distorted sound. I do have the Pioneer 9 speaker system.


----------



## JoeCruze22 (Jun 3, 2016)

Wow, I thought I was crazy, but I am having the same issue with my 2012 Cruze (with Pioneer speakers). Front passenger door speaker seems to crackle when it's cold. Doesn't always happen, drives me crazy. I'd be fine with replacing the speakers but I'm worried it may be something else due to the way it happens. Anyone ever determine a cause or solution to this?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

JoeCruze22 said:


> Wow, I thought I was crazy, but I am having the same issue with my 2012 Cruze (with Pioneer speakers). Front passenger door speaker seems to crackle when it's cold. Doesn't always happen, drives me crazy. I'd be fine with replacing the speakers but I'm worried it may be something else due to the way it happens. Anyone ever determine a cause or solution to this?


Hey JoeCruze22, 

I'm sorry to hear that you are experiencing vehicle concerns and apologize for any inconvenience caused. Your local certified Chevrolet dealership would be glad to perform a diagnosis and recommend a resolution for your concerns. 
If you would like any assistance locating a dealership in your area, feel free to send us a private message with your zip code. We're always glad to help. 

Best, 
Cecil J. 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## marty68 (Apr 14, 2016)

my right door speaker was just replaced under warranty


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Xaxas said:


> DieselMan33 said:
> 
> 
> > Worse then the stock?
> ...


I have the pioneer system. I like it because I didn't have to take time to upgrade it. There are two ways in life to get something by paying for it or doing it yourself. If you do it yourself it can always be better then the canned solution however the canned solution like the pioneer system is better then the stock speakers with no hassle of having to deal with the system.

Doing it your self means you need to worry about impedance, installing speakers, possibly losing trunk space having to pull down the head liner to run wires. In my opinion the Pioneer system was good enough for me to avoid going through the work. With the right EQ settings in the radio the Pioneer system sounds pretty decent. Of course full disclosure I try to keep my speakers at a volume level of 10 and for me 15 is really loud and I mostly only go that high if I have the sunroof open on the highway.

In answer to the ops question, no I have never heard those kind of paper sounds from my speaker. If it is under warranty see if you can get it fixed. If not track down a junker Cruze with the pioneer system and buy a replacement speaker for your vehicle and swap them out.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

marty68 said:


> my right door speaker was just replaced under warranty


Hey marty68,

I'm so happy to hear that your dealership took care of this for you! Should you have any future questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to reach out.

Have a great day!

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

I have the Pioneer system and they had to replace my R/R deck speaker for a not normal noise. Warranty took care of it.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

marty68 said:


> my right door speaker was just replaced under warranty


I have the issue with non pioneer. This was B2B or extended GMPP?


Also random question, why is the pioneer speakers cheaper to buy than the regular base speakers? For like $24 I almost said why not just go that route?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

BlueTopaz said:


> I have the Pioneer system and they had to replace my R/R deck speaker for a not normal noise. Warranty took care of it.


Hi BlueTopaz,

We are glad to hear your dealership was able to repair the speaker in your Cruze! Please feel free to contact us in the future if you need any additional assistance.

Best,

Cristina
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## nsewell (Jan 29, 2017)

*speaker problem*

i just bought a 2012 chevy cruze lt today with he pioneer system.. got home and the speakers are staticy when you listen to the radio or use usb it doesn't matter sounds the same.. if you turn it loud it goes away but if you have the volume on low its stacticy..


----------



## BarryISU (Aug 29, 2016)

I've been having the "speaker rattle" issue for a long time on 2011 Cruze LTZ RS. I bought the car new. The dealer added zero value. I describe it as a rattle, but I do not think it's a loose part in or around the speakers. Sometimes the speakers function correctly. Other times the sound coming out sounds rattlly with a bassy buzz or humm with the beat (not constant). If I put the fade to the front, the rear speakers buzz/humm with bass and rattle. It definitely happens in the cold weather. I live in Colorado and do not have the issue in the summer. Although, sometimes the speakers sound good/normal and then the "rattle" appears after I stop and restart the car. When the issue occurs, the rattle will often go away after I reboot the car: shut-off, remove key, open and close driver's door, lock car and wait for lights to go off. Signal issue? I have no idea what's going on, but I paid extra for a subpar system. Any help would be appreciated. Other than this, I love the car and plan to keep it for a long time. When the issue occurs, I cannot tolerate the bad sound and shut it off.


----------



## the_nik (Nov 3, 2014)

I think you have the same problem I had. I corrected it quite easily. Cut 4 small pieces of black construction paper and insert them in the gap between the silver trim ring and the black speaker grill at 12 o'clock, 3, 6 and 9 o'clock. Depending on the thickness of the paper, you may need to fold it so it stays in tight. Trim the excess.

To diagnose the problem, I downloaded a tone generator app and hooked it up via the aux input to the car radio. You can vary the frequency until you hit just the right tone to create the resonating buzz. Playing with the radio fader will allow you to isolate the offending speaker. Good luck.


----------

